# Frankfurt Flea Market



## Norppu (Aug 4, 2018)

Not exactly something I did in my shop but I suppose this qualifies as I did this FOR my shop 

I visited the famous Frankfurt Flea Market. The weather was really hot (35 degrees C / 95 degrees F) but I managed to enjoy the trip with my bicycle and a wet T-shirt. Wetting the T-shirt in fountains on the way.

The weather is not the reason I write this thread. It is the find in the market. I bought some 50 carbide inserts. 10 inserts for my indexable end-mill and 40 for machining aluminum.

These inserts are suitable for my 2-flute indexable end-mill.




These are suitable for lathe work with aluminum. I actually have a few doses of these back home and I have successfully removed 2mm out of a diameter of an aluminum stock. The inserts have a very sharp edge so they do not require huge amounts of tool pressure.






All doses are unopened and the price was about half the price of when one buys these from an official place.

The guy who was selling these had a HUGE selection of all sorts of inserts, bores, taps, reamers and whatever.


----------



## Brento (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice find!


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 4, 2018)

Is this the flea market on the riverbank or on east harbor? 
mark


----------



## GoceKU (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice score, stuff that doesn't sell on flea markets there, comes here on flea market to be sold.


----------



## Norppu (Aug 5, 2018)

The Frankfurt Flea Market (Germany) alters it's location bi-weekly. This week it was located in Linleystraße, next week it will be in Scaumankai. Both locations are on the riverbank of the Main river.

The following link is in German language - sorry about that.

Frankfurt Flea Market Home-Page


----------

